# Ansbach or Nurnberg, Germany MTB riding



## bewg10 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mid level guy here wondering if anyone in these areas would like to go on any snow rides before spring. Available most nights and am willing to travel short distances by car to meet up at the trail head. Hit me up if interested. [email protected]


----------

